# tsuka is home!!!



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

got photos!











































and in his new cage. its the top level of the hedgehog cage (which was unused)

















the giant mirror is to keep him quieter... which is working. hes hardly screamed at all


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Tsuka has the prettiest crest...what a muffin!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

So handsome! Does he seem happy to be home? I love what youve done with the hedgehog cage looks like a lovely tiel home


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

though dally was flock calling from the other room, hes not responding, hes eating, hes quiet, he's grooming.... i'd say he's pretty happy. clean cage, hes just got his nails trimmed and he wasnt too happy with that. but as for taming, he stepped up! im actually thinking the small cage made him crazy...


----------



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh wow! The last I heard he had been rehomed. I bet you are happy to see your little boy again.


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Welcome home Tsuka!  It is great to hear that he is settling back in so quickly - he looks really happy


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

So happy that Tsuka has come back home! I can just imagine how happy all of you are! Yayyyyy! Tsuka!! There's no place like the best home you could ever have!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah we had rehomed him (not getting into it, long story, look up the thread if you are really curious if you arent aware of why) but things werent up to my satisfaction so we took him back home. so far, i think the absence did well in behavioural changes as hes NOT screaming!

in fact, hes on his sleeping perch grinding his beak!


----------



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

Well congratualtions on getting him back.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yay he is back and bet he is glad to be back to


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> yeah we had rehomed him (not getting into it, long story, look up the thread if you are really curious if you arent aware of why) but things werent up to my satisfaction so we took him back home. so far, i think the absence did well in behavioural changes as hes NOT screaming!
> 
> in fact, hes on his sleeping perch grinding his beak!


In the words of my favorite Canadian, "...you don't know what you've got 'til it's gone". Tsuka's happy to be home


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im thinking thats the case. regardless we are so happy to have the little brat home.... welcome back to bloody fingers LOL


dally's having a screaming fit and tsuka is hardly responding lol the odd loud chirp. thats all.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL Now Dallys The Screamer Huh! She Is Like Not Him Again!! Glad He Is Home Hope You Can Tame Him Again!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he seems better here now. i got him to step up ok without biting and gave him scritches...


----------

